# best turkey hunting seat you can buy.....



## southerner126 (Apr 5, 2010)

http://fanaticoutdoors.com/default.aspx

comfortable. quiet. quick.
made by friends of mine. you may have seen them at hunting shows around the state or southwest region.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 5, 2010)

how long does it take to set up on a tree?


----------



## southerner126 (Apr 5, 2010)

not long at all. strap clips together you pull it tight and extend the pole. 1 or 2 minutes tops.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 5, 2010)

It says less than 20 seconds on the website.....that's way too long for me.  Most of the time I need to D-R-O-P in a hurry.

It does look comfortable though.  If you were gonna hunt a plot for a whole afternoon or something that would be a good way to go for sure.


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm partial to the Cabela's Gobbler Lounger. No tree needed.


----------



## CassGA (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a Cabelas gobbler lounger as well. I dont carry it often, just because thats one less thing that I have to lug through the woods and I like to be able to move and set up quickly. However, on those mid-day hunts where I know Ill be doin a lot of sittin and waitin on the lonely tom to slip in, Ill bring it along. Makes the extended sit a lot more enjoyable


----------



## southerner126 (Apr 5, 2010)

my favorite thing about the hammock seat is the ability to easily turn around and see whats behind you. the thick canvas is silent and swivels around with almost no effort.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Apr 5, 2010)

I also have the Cabelas gobbler lounger, I dont use it much but I did add a thick gun sling to it for toting thru the woods.


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 5, 2010)

trkyhntr70 said:


> I also have the Cabelas gobbler lounger, I dont use it much but I did add a thick gun sling to it for toting thru the woods.



I put a sling on mine too.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Apr 5, 2010)

It's a good seat I bought one but if your gonna run and gun it takes alittle to long. But if you know where your hunting it is the bomb.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 5, 2010)

Seems like a good idea, but it would be hard to pull me away from my gobbler lounger


----------



## Gobble Chaser (Apr 6, 2010)

i have one of these seats,  don't under estimate these things..  they are very comfortable and deadly quiet,  not that bad to set up either..  If you like to hunt from the ground, you should own one.   great product in my opinion..


----------



## turkeys101 (Apr 7, 2010)

cool


----------



## DonArkie (Apr 7, 2010)

if the wife & I are hunting one area only and she hunt'n & I'm filming we take the Summits Trophy Chairs. Sets-up in a few minutes.






or a small inner tube


----------



## billy673 (Apr 7, 2010)

the hammock looks pretty nice but expensive


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Apr 7, 2010)

billy673 said:


> the hammock looks pretty nice but expensive



That's what I thought, but what do I know, I am a cheapster. Does look mighty comfy though. I loved it until I clicked order and saw the price.


----------

